

6 Approaches to Blogging for Your Company - suzyperplexus
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/02/corporate-blogging.php

======
mr_november
what about being an expert of the domain in which your product/service
resides?

that's the most obvious (and most useful to potential users) approach in my
mind

